# Blood in stool



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been doing ok as far as output lately on Miralax and magnesium. 3 days ago I tried a fleet enema and when I pulled out the tip there was a bit of red on it. When I evacuated the output was had a bright red tinge to it and I saw tiny red fibers.

The next two days it was normal with no discoloration. But this morning I went once with normal color and a second/third time with a bright red/orange tone to it.

I've talked to a GI/Colorectal doc who said it's most likely something I ate (I've eaten a lot of sugar cookies with red dye 3 and 40 in them in the last few days) or that I have a fissure/internal hemorrhoid that is bleeding due to the strain of loose stools or pushing too hard.

I'm not pouring out blood nor do I see actual blood in the toilet but my stool has a bright red/orange tinge to it and I've seen pieces of undigested food (mostly coconut pieces from the coconut water I drink daily) that are stained reddish/orange.

Has anyone experienced anything like this? The GI doc I talked to said to monitor it for a few days since the dye in the cookies may be the problem or it could be an internal hemorrhoid that is bleeding, which should heal on it's own as long as I don't strain and keep my stool soft.

Any thoughts, suggestions, or feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a quick up update. I went again this afternoon and there really wasn't any red but my output was an orange-ish color and again pieces of undigested food (mostly coconut pieces) were stained orange.

I'm not sure what's going on, but it kind of has me worried.

I don't have health insurance right now so I'm doing my best to rest, not strain, and keep things soft.


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

So when you see pieces of food, are you sure they are food or are they more mucous-y looking? I tend to see blood in my stool and have reddish mucous fairly often. I would agree with your doc that it's probably a hemorrhoid. I actually bleed almost every time I have a flare-up and see chunks of blood when I try to pass a hard stool, so it's very likely.


----------



## czguy (Dec 1, 2013)

Destinie said:


> So when you see pieces of food, are you sure they are food or are they more mucous-y looking? I tend to see blood in my stool and have reddish mucous fairly often. I would agree with your doc that it's probably a hemorrhoid. I actually bleed almost every time I have a flare-up and see chunks of blood when I try to pass a hard stool, so it's very likely.


Thanks for replying. They are actual pieces of food, mostly coconut (as I don't digest coconut pieces well from the coconut water I drink every day). I've had some mucous before but it was normal color. I went again this afternoon and it wasn't red but orange instead so I'm not sure what's going on. My doc said to monitor it for a few days, keep on the Miralax/Magnesium, and to drink lots of water and of course don't strain.

It all started when I gave myself a fleet enema. So perhaps I caused some damage with the tip or I had an Internal Hemorrhoid that got irritated and started to bleed. I'll be "investigating" my output tomorrow morning in hopes that the problem has resolved or has reduced.

My doctor said that if it was black/tarry or dark red then it would be time to worry and get scoped asap. He said for now just monitor and if something happens to call him or visit the ER.

This is the first time I've ever seen blood in my stool so needless to say it's alarming and sent me into full-blown panic mode. Immediately I thought I was dying/etc. Not a good way to go, bleeding from your bum.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is normal for all humans to see the hard bits of food in stool if they look hard enough (IBSers with loose stools often see more of it than people with formed stool). . What isn't ground up in the mouth and does not dissolve isn't ground up further in the gut. The bits of food in the stool is often used to infer what something eats (either an animal that tends to shy away from people or from fossilized stool including human stool).

Blood is an alarming symptom but most of the time it is from a hemorrhoid and you can certainly irritate one of them when inserting an enema. Hopefullly it will heal up soon. Have you tried any of the OTC hemorrhoid treatments? I find that preperation H does tend to help.


----------

